# Art or Halloween fun?



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

chair-with-entrails.html


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

LOL! I love this comment


> And I thought... they smelled bad... on the outside..


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

That doesn't look too comfy.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

What Spooky1 said


----------

